# New boot problem.



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

I just got a new Thirty Two Lashed FT boots. Problem I'm having is that my right boot fits perfect but my left boot is little small . It seems that my left foot maybe slightly wider and very slightly longer near the toes. The length for both feet seems fine since my toes are touching the front of the boot without scrunching. It's just that I can barely, if at all,wiggle my left toes since it's so tight. 

Should I keep the boots and hope it stretches out or return it for 1/2 size bigger. I'm just concerned, if I get the half size bigger boot, my left boot will fit fine but right boot will be little big.

What is the worse of the two? Having one boot slightly small and tight or one boot slightly bigger and loose?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

if I were in that situation, I'd keep the boots you have. They should pack out some, so if you can handle a bit of pressure in the left foot for about a weeks worth of riding, you might find yourself with a pretty good fitting pair of boots. If, after that, they were still bugging me to the point I can't stand them, I'd put them up for auction and buy something else.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Go get them heat molded, and wrap your foot with a cut up piece of sock or a something like that.

But only where it is too tight normally for you, suffer through the molding process for a bit with even extra uncomfortable tightness. But when your done you should have the extra wiggle room your looking for.

TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Most shops that have a boot heater will also carry a set of toe caps for this very purpose(the boots are re-heat molded and worn with the toe caps). There are limitations, but there are also many things that can be done, like even a tiny heel shim under the liner will pull the toes back (worked for my buddy with the same problem in a brand new pair of 32's).

If they fit good and its just one foot, don't return em, just get em fixed, bootfitters can do alot.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I'll try heat molding the boots and see what happens.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

my oldest has one foot 1/2+ size bigger than the other one. We opted to just move up a size and he has never had an issue with the smaller foot in the boot and his larger one is very comfortable.

Just what we did...


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

+ 1 on cooking them, and more than once if necessary.

In the shop, they will probably give you a bigger toe cap (if they have several different available, which they should) - but doesn't hurt to ask to make sure.

Most shops will charge you $50 or so for heat molding, unless you bought the boots there.

Even if you don't cook - it will pack out, eventually. I'd wear them around the house as much as possible to cut on actual riding time discomfort.

Last but not least: do you have your old boots? Try their liner in the new 32 boot shell and see if this works. I've even swapped ski boot Intuition liners in my snowboard boots - they are too high but considering I used to ride with mountaineering boots and soft binders, I don't complain :laugh:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I bought Burton rulers a few years ago, & @ the store they fit great.

After 1 day of riding, the left one felt to short in the toes. My toes were hitting the end.

The fucking goof @ Comor on Hastings in Burnaby, wouldn't let me exchange them for a half size bigger.
Took them too a diff Comor, still no luck on the exchange. Dude #2 didn't want too make dude #1 look bad? But the dude @ the second store was way cooler & gave me a pair of the Green Superfeet.

The plastic arch on the Superfeet prevented my foot from elongating when squished by my tight binding, keeping my toes a little farther back from the end of the boot.

Slightly diff problem, but since the boot gets narrower as it gets to the toe area, maybe this will keep your toes from getting too that narrower spot?

@ first I thought there was no way this thicker, plastic heeled, orthopedic looking insole was going to give me MORE room.

Surprisingly, it solved all my problems with that boot, & I crank my bindings so tight it hurts if I stop & stand around waiting for someone, fine when I'm riding with a little g force applied.

& the one that felt fine to begin with, felt even better.

TT


----------

